# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Откройте "домофон".

## Sanych

Как задолбали все ломиться с просьбами открыть домофон. Почта, сантехники и все остальные. Такое чувство, что в подъезде только одна квартира, причём не на первом этаже. Тут услышал разговор двух соседок. Те же самые жалобы. И им кажется что просят открыть только их всё время.
А вы сталкиваетесь с таким явлением живя в подъезде с домофоном???

----------


## Jemal

У нас тоже частенько просят открыть почтальоны.

----------


## Asteriks

Хех)) Наша квартира самое то. Привратники. Хочется всех в ж*** послать, иногда посылаю.

----------


## Sanych

Похоже это проблемма глобальная

----------


## Asteriks

Мне всегда кажется, что звонят только в мою квартиру.))

----------


## Sanych

Сегодня уборщица приходила. Опять звонила к нам. Чё их так тянет на мой номер квартиры нажать? Уже блин завидую тем у кого номер квартиры из 2-ух и более цифр

----------


## Asteriks

У меня две цифры.)) Ломятся.

----------


## vova230

Что-то не налажено у нас еще с домофонами. Чтобы такое придумать, чтобы почтальоны и другие службы не ломились в квартиры, а спокойно проходили в подъезд или не имели такой необходимости.

----------


## Akasey

хз, у меня такой проблемы нету, хотя у меня пока и дома её нету. А ломятся в одну квартиру думаю потому, что если один раз уже открыли, там и второй будет.

----------


## Sanych

В том то и дело что нет. Сантехнике сами по себе болтаются, почта сама по себе.

----------


## Akasey

хотя у родителей домофон давно уже, и там проблем особых не было, как-то всё само налажено

----------


## BiZ111

Да, сталкиваюсь. Думаю, на это влияет банальное расположение кнопок. Нажимают на ту, которая бросается в глаза. А раз все люди средне-похожи, то и жмут на одну и туже. Моя кнопка находится вверху слева  Очень часто жали. Сейчас уже с месяцев 6 тихо  

А у служащих РКЦ имеются ключи от всех подъездов. Дворник по факту тоже есть в каждом подъезде, но только на бумаге. Гнилой наш мир...Но есть свежие берега  И туда нужно стремиться

----------

